# Hi everyone!



## elsamarie (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi,

Just wanted to introduce myself with a little bit about me and my pets. 
I originally started keeping mice thinking they would make an interesting pet, however I quickly became besotted by them! 
I currently have 6 does (Violet <angora black fox>, Primrose <black fox/tan>, Jasmine <chocolate fox>, Daisy <black & white dutch>, Holly <self black> and Blossom <black & white broken-marked>)
I am hoping to get 2 males in the next month from which I will be breeding.

The rest of my family includes my husband, my little boy (and another one which could arrive any day!), our cairn terrier Poppy, our syrian hamster Milo (who is getting old and is not very well bless him) and tropical fish! 
And of all of the family my mice are least trouble to care for !!!!!! :lol:

Well, thats me and I look forward to posting!

Elsa.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome, hope you enjoy the site.


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Hello!! Welcome and congrats with the baby!!  
Simone


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, welcome to our forum


----------



## Demi (Feb 14, 2009)

Hiya


----------

